# High price mixed-breeds



## Drifter Saver

I just talked to someone who is picking out their $1000 labradoodle this weekend. They then told me that some of the breeders are asking as much as $2000 for these things...am I missing something?


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Drifter Saver said:


> ...am I missing something?


 Yes you are, a LOT of cash!
I think a couple newspaper classifieds dogs could start making a cabin payment for me.
Something to think about. :evilsmile


----------



## dogwhistle

"rare" breeds of animals almost always cost much more all across the spectrum of animal species, dogs, horses, cattle, etc. demand and rarity are more a factor than their value as a using animal. lots of purebred breeds of dogs whose only purpose is to be a pet cost much more than hunting breeds. my wife wants a yorkie when she retires from work. we'll probably pay more for it than we did for any of my setters.

i'm happy that the situation is that way rather than the reverse or i couldnt afford a string of setters by champion sires.

i dont see where these crossbred pets do any harm anymore than toy poodles, minature chihauhaus, yorkshire terriers or many other breeds or crossbred dogs. they are just bred to be companions. and poodles are often crossed in so the dogs dont cause allergies. in the end, it all comes down to what people are willing to pay for them.


----------



## GSP Gal

Price is always dictated by demand. Business 101

Gas
Collectables
Stocks and bonds

and much to others dismay, designer dogs.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

In the immortal words of W.C.Fields:

"_A sucker is born every minute_"

NB


----------



## dogwhistle

i assume they are just bred to be pets. from what little i have seen, all pet breeds are pretty expensive compared to hunting dogs. and the more rare hunting breeds seem to be more costly than the more common breeds.


----------



## midwestfisherman

NATTY BUMPO said:


> In the immortal words of W.C.Fields:
> 
> "_A sucker is born every minute_"
> 
> NB


I thought it was P.T. Barnum? Either way I agree!


----------



## dogwhistle

it might have been Fields that said "never wise up a chump or give a sucker an even break"


----------



## Interceptor

OK, don't want to stir the pot but could a Labradoodle evolve into a useful hunting breed ? Labs can retrieve and are being used to field hunt and I think standard Poodles have had a hunting background. 
ed


----------



## Shotgun Kennel

I talked with a lady last week who paid $1400.00 for a "Pugal". She said it was the dumbest most stubborn dog she ever had. A lot of money for a "Designer Mutt (her words). In addition she paid $100.00/hour for some in home training because it kept chasing rabbits through her invisible fence. Go figure. Yup Ole P.T. Barnum was dead on.


----------



## WestCoastHunter

Interceptor said:


> OK, don't want to stir the pot


Me neither...

http://www.wesslpointer.com/

:lol:


----------



## dogwhistle

i'm sure there are some poor ones as in any mating. i dont know what a pugal is. but i dont see that they are any different than a pet purebred. lots of labs are bred and sold for pets.

poodles are my flavor, but i'm under the impression they are very intellligent dogs and also hypo allergenic? if they bring that to a crossbreeding then it's a plus.

if i wanted a dog for a pet, i would be more inclined to go for a crossbred for genetic reasons. if you get a dud, it's because the parents were duds, not because they were crossbred.

people go for many rare breeds of purebreds that dont make a lot of sense to me. but it's their lookout.


----------



## GSP Gal

Interceptor said:


> OK, don't want to stir the pot but could a Labradoodle evolve into a useful hunting breed ? Labs can retrieve and are being used to field hunt and I think standard Poodles have had a hunting background.
> ed


Yes, there is a gentleman here in northern MI that has two Labradoodles that he uses for hunting. He has some nice dogs, they sit at the flush, are FF, and are something to watch.

Sorry fellas each to his own.


----------



## michgundog

Shotgun Kennel said:


> I talked with a lady last week who paid $1400.00 for a "Pugal". She said it was the dumbest most stubborn dog she ever had. A lot of money for a "Designer Mutt (her words). In addition she paid $100.00/hour for some in home training because it kept chasing rabbits through her invisible fence. Go figure. Yup Ole P.T. Barnum was dead on.


 
What the heck kind of mix breed dog is a "Pugal?"


----------



## midwestfisherman

michgundog said:


> What the heck kind of mix breed dog is a "Pugal?"


A puggle is a dog hybrid, resulting from the mating of a female beagle with a male pug.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10

michgundog said:


> What the heck kind of mix breed dog is a "Pugal?"


I would think that it's a cross between a pug and a beagle.

In spite of the NoBama economy there are a lot of people out there with more $$$$ than brains. Dogwhistle - from many of your previous posts I'm surprised at your implicit support of these unregistrable *mutts.* And that's what they are - for better or for worse - *MUTTS*. The backyard/alley breeders who bill themselves as progenitors of a new breed are nothing of the kind. They have no long term breeding program, are not looking for a particular new breed that generations and generations hence will use to fill a particular niche or are they breeding to a predictable type and I can't imagine that they do any culling when necessary to enhance their breeding program. 

And please no crap like on previous posts (not from you DW) - "...all of our so-called purebred dogs came out of crossbreeding..." The people who breed these boutique dogs with cute marketing names (labradoodle, doberdoodle, pugal, etc.) have one goal and only one goal in mind - a lot of quick $$$$$ and nothing else. 

And surprisingly or maybe not so surprisingly their adherents (but not necessarily purchasers) come from two very diverse demographic groups - those who have a enough disposable income to spend on "botique" purchases - in this case "boutique" dogs and those exhibiting some sort of difficult to define class envy towards those who have "registered" dogs, "well-bred" dogs, dog owners who go to the vet a lot etc. The latter harken back to the hill days of the 18th. and 19th. century when settlers/food table hunters - made do with what they had to make do with - including cross-bred dogs. The "...none of those fancy registered dogs and their fancy owners with fancy vets and fancy shotguns for me..." syndrome adherents.

If these two groups of dog fanciers would ever meet one would be abhorred at spending $7.50 for a Starbuck's Caramel Latte and blueberry scone while the other would gag on the insipid, tepid coffee, soggy white bread toast and hard eggs at Ma's Kountry Kitchen Diner - but somehow they've managed - in spite of their demographics - to find common ground. Good luck to them both. Both groups are tossing aside those responsible breeders who devote much time, effort, $$$ and reputation to breed a better canine be it a bird dog, rabbit dog, show dog, herding dog etc.for the sake of marketing ploys and fueling class envy.

If you want a *MUTT* go to your local animal shelter. There are any number of dogs there that would make wonderful loving companions. If you want a dog for a particular purpose than go to a responsible breeder for that kind of a dog.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## dogwhistle

i make a distinction between using dogs, in my case birddogs or cattle dogs and pet dogs. for the former, i look for a specific breed, type, bloodlines, sire and dam and last but not least the breeder.

a pet dog just has to be a pet. have a certain size, nice temperment and maybe non allerrgenic. lot lower bar. i'd just look at the sire and dam and the pup itself. all kinds and shapes of dogs make pets.

lots of people "rescue" birddogs with no knowledge of their background, pedigree or anything about the breeder. i just saw a pointer like that, seemed a good dog.

and what you say about breeders is often true. but it can be just as true of purebred breeders as crossbred breeders. if i buy my wife a yorkie or yorkipoo, do think the breeders overall will be any different? <G>

crossbreeding is as good as the animals behind it, maybe a little better. as i've said many times, most of the olympic horses are crossbred and worth hundreds of thousands of dollars. it's a common practice in many breeds and species of animals, i wouldnt get too worked up over it.

they seem to mostly be breeding them for pets, but i can see some utility in a poodle lab crossbreed, they are both retrievers.


----------



## WeimsRus

Now not even getting into the cross-breeding thing, I personally breed for the betterment of the breed. Studs and Dams are chosen for their attributes, because they compliment the breed standard, and they are paired to hopefully improve the line. This isn't for the money like my signature, It's all for the breed. In Weims they are all supposed to look the same height, color, no markings, ear length, tail length, no dew claws, and the list can go on. When I bred my last litter if it wasn't for the collars and the male/female equipment you couldn't tell the Sire from the Dam when working in the field. Made a exceptional litter of pups that I am still getting calls on for a repete breeding. These designer breeds are bred for the money, period. There usually are no health testing with the Sire and Dam and no one knows what genetic problems you will have with your $1000 designer dog in the future. Talked to a Standard Poodle breeder that started breeding Goldendoodles/Labradoodles and was complaining about her Standard Purebred not selling for what it costed to whelp a litter. Just told her to keep breeding those designer dogs and soon she wouldn't be able to give away her Purebred Standards. The problem with designer dogs is they are normally a fad that last several years then with overbreeding and health issues from not paying attention to the lines they fizzle away. If you are going to give me a Puggle, Labradoodle, Goldendoodle ect.,sure I will give it a great home. The last dog I purchased was a English Bull Terrier for the "better half". AKC papers, 18 Conformation Champs between the Sire and Dam's pedigree. Perfer my Weims myself, but that is what she wanted.


----------



## michgundog

midwestfisherman said:


> A puggle is a dog hybrid, resulting from the mating of a female beagle with a male pug.


WOW....., where can I buy one!! Just kidding, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## midwestfisherman

michgundog said:


> WOW....., where can I buy one!! Just kidding, thanks for the clarification.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

